# Coffee Festival type thing



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Just wondering if there are any tea/coffee events coming up anywhere in the near future? I'd like to get along to one of these and hopefully there are some close to me

Would it be worth having a separate forum section for upcoming events or am I blind?







lol


----------



## Chaixpress (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi,

London is rapidly becoming one of the greatest places on earth to discover, taste and share incredible artisan coffee and gourmet food, and is now established at the centre of the new 'third wave' coffee scene.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

...although I have plans to rotate the earth on its axis and make Scotland the new global capital of coffee


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Well I shall be hoping for a compromise of the two and making it Manchester! lol


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

I second Manchester! All we need is a few roasters, more than 2 decent cafes and a virus that only infects chain cafes!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Then what we need is a team-based competition between regions within the UK! It might encourage more growth and collaboration within each region, and it would be fantastic to throw the spotlight on places other than London.

The SCAE-UK should look into this I'd suggest.


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm from Edinburgh but live in Manchester. Does that mean I could be in two teams?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Team Manchester for you drk ;-)


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

No way! Team Scotland :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Drop and email to [email protected] with some suggestion Mike and I will get this raised at the next worming party meeting


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

In the meantime... Do we think it would be worth having an events calendar? Either just a simple sticky on the forum with a list events or even create a shared Google calendar?

I don't mind doing the leg work for creating the calendar, etc if people want to post events/dates on to here?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it would be useful to have a single calendar of events, if it could be accurately maintained.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

If people are willing to send me details of events than I would happily maintain this calendar. Using Google calendar I can also provide others permission to maintain in case of my absence.

The calendar could also be moderated by the forum moderators if they wish to do so.

Glenn/mods, is there a Gmail account already set up for Coffee Forums? I have seen that it is already in use for the Bean Sharing Club using Google Docs.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Wouldn't it be worth using the calendar function already built into this website, gaz?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Is there one? I never knew! lol

Edit: So there is! Well I never!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I've never actually seen it used yet so this would be cool


----------



## Mr8ean (May 8, 2011)

Chaixpress said:


> Hi,
> 
> London is rapidly becoming one of the greatest places on earth to discover, taste and share incredible artisan coffee and gourmet food, and is now established at the centre of the new 'third wave' coffee scene.


I was amazed at the number of decent coffee establishments in London when I visited recently but on what basis do you think it is the "centre of the new 3rd wave coffee scene"? I'd imagine Portland, Melbourne, Wellington and a few other cities might disagree. Apologies for taking it off topic but I'd be interested to hear your views.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah I've noticed that there is nothing in there









I see that anyone can add items but I think that the problem is that it is not well publicised. Also, I think that people will tend to forget to look at it. I think if we had a section for it then it would be used more. I used to be a member of the VW Golf mk4 forum and what they had was the following: http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/default.aspx?GroupID=9

It was widely used and was well publicised/maintained by the mods and that helped grow the community and get everybody involved. I think if we got something likel this then the forum would become used a lot more and help people communicate better.

Or if we used something like Google Calendar (for example) then people would be able to add it to their own GMail calendar, Outlook calendar, etc and help everybody easily find out when the next event is, where and how much as it will be in their schedule when they next synchronise.

Personally, I think that it would be great for the forum to use both methods hand-in-hand. Google Calendar for organisation and a forum section for events like the link above to discuss and find out further information.

I will set a calendar up as a beta release so we can see how it goes? If people want to put some events, dates and relevant information on here I will get them added to the calendar once they have been verified (just so we get no jokers







lol)


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Mr8ean said:


> but on what basis do you think it is the "centre of the new 3rd wave coffee scene"?


I completely agree Mr8ean. It does annoy me a little when London is considered in this manner when it comes to anything that is new. And because of these attitudes in business, it causes other areas of the country to suffer massively. I asked on here about decent coffee shops in Manchester the other week and from what I've heard, there is only one in the city centre. Surely not?? There are plenty of coffee lovers up 'ere int' north but because businesses believe that "London is where it's at" the rest of the country have to suffer with mediocre brews from Starbucks, Costa and the like.

I don't mean to offend anybody and this is not another North vs. South debate as I'm referring to the rest of the country too, but attention needs to be diverted away from London in order for the industry to grow and for our enjoyment of a decent cuppa to spread to more people.

Maybe one day I will have the time, energy and capital to start up my own coffee bar and help in the boom in Manchester but due to family health problems I have none of them. One day I will be there but until then I shall sit on the wing and wait for London to share some of it's glory with the rest of the country.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Chaixpress said:


> Hi,
> 
> London is rapidly becoming one of the greatest places on earth to discover, taste and share incredible artisan coffee and gourmet food, and is now established at the centre of the new 'third wave' coffee scene.


Whilst I'm on a roll lol

How does this "statement" contribute to the topic?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

As a starter for 10, here is a beta Google Calendar that is Public (read only). If somebody could drop some dates, etc on here I will start populating it.

CoffeeForums.co.uk Event Calendar (CFEC)

Add to your Outlook, GMail, mobile at will and we'll see how we get on with it


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

No interest in this at all then peeps?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I could link to the Coffee Forums UK calendar as a sub forum if it is likely to be used widely

Happy to discuss Gazbea


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Is there a way for it to feed the New Posts page when events are added?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Found a fix to display the events for the next 100 days on the forum page itself

Near the bottom of the page is a Whats Going On section

I have changed the visible dates from 7 days in advance to 100 days and added 2 events for visibility

Does this meet requirements?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

The upcoming events is useful. Is their a page for all events as well?

really would be useful to see all events as it would be far too easy to double book accidentally and plan personal schedules accordingly if we can see all events.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I could link to the Coffee Forums UK calendar as a sub forum if it is likely to be used widely
> 
> Happy to discuss Gazbea


Yeah more than happy to discuss... Just drop me a PM when you have some time. I've got a list of schedules pulled from a few sources so I can prep them and let you see a copy first for moderation purposes.

I won't probably be able to make a lot of them as unfortunately, like everything else, everything is happening miles away from Manchester and mainly in London. Happy to get it sorted though if I can get details of events through.


----------

